# Can't level shower drain for mortar shower pan install



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That must be fixed. You wouldn't want to force it and stay-it, then have it crack later under the strain.

You need to go into the floor and do that correctly before you go any further.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Is the pipe that far off level?? Looks like a LOT.

If so, I don't think the drain will level no matter what...you'll have to go below and redo the pipe so it's level...or at least closer than that


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Who did it like that?
The pipes got to be cut and put back together now. I'd use a hubless connector not a glued coupling to make sure it comes out right.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree--there are ways to correct a tiny outage --but that needs to be corrected--


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Somebody put some serious fall in the pipe the trap is glued to! 
can you undo the hangers and lower the pipe coming from pipe back to the stack any?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

plummen said:


> Somebody put some serious fall in the pipe the trap is glued to!
> can you undo the hangers and lower the pipe coming from pipe back to the stack any?


Is it not level due to pipe grade or is the trap rolled sideways a little?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

If the trap rolled a little thats even easier fix,cut it off and glue a coupling on there.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

that needs cut out from the bottom and replumbed......period......their is only one way..."the right way"


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Thats what i meant,cut it ahead of the trap and straighten if its rolled.
Hard telling without seeing bottem of pipe :laughing:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

plummen said:


> Thats what i meant,cut it ahead of the trap and straighten if its rolled.
> Hard telling without seeing bottem of pipe :laughing:


 yep... no need to see the bottom as you and I said cut it off and replumb....:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mjolnir (Dec 8, 2011)

initially there was a fiberglass shower pan and rubber gasket for the drain. that's how the house was built i guess.

i was afraid ya would say fix it the right way. that would involve cutting up the subfloor n pipes. the pipe goes through a joist and immediately right turns into a trap and up to the drain. 

the pipe has some give in multiple directions, just when you go beyond that range of motion there is some stress on the pipe. i was able to get it level as you can see from the pic but the drain and pipe are in contact like 1/16 to 1/8" because the pipe becomes short when adding 15/32" subfloor layer but it is not connecting flush.

would it be possible to extend the pipe and join it to the outside circumference of the shower drain, looks to be 3.5" to resolve the pipe being too short? i think there is enough give in the pipe. or couple the existing pipe and have the drain join to the inside circumference? that would mean i would only need to extend the pipe 1" is that possible?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

can you get at bottem side of plumbing without cutting up the floor?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

shorten the pipe to allow for a coupling. Don't join to the outside of the drain body.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Ya know....if our resident master.....well everything...if he was here, we could end this discussion..he could tell us all how to fix that without reworking anything... :whistling2::thumbup:


I know this is fftopic:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Its all about the conductance of the pipe and transfer wires,or transfer of water in this case anyway! :laughing:


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

plummen said:


> Its all about the conductance of the pipe and transfer wires,or transfer of water in this case anyway! :laughing:


HAHAHAHAHA...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Couldnt help myself! :laughing:


----------



## Mjolnir (Dec 8, 2011)

how much do you recommend to cut off? is there a special tool for it?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yes they make an inside pipe cutter ..from hd, lowes.or hardware. about 12-15.00 well worth it...good tool to have. cut off enough to install cuppling then the strainer to proper height...


----------

